# [Contest] Free Cases! :P (It's over)



## khaoszr (Aug 21, 2011)

*THE CONTEST IS OVER*

Hey guys who wants some free cases for their XOOM? I have 4 cases for my XOOM that I have never used (except 1 very briefly). 2 are gel cases and I have 2 case/stand ones. So yea who wants one?? I think I should have some sort of contest of game for this....

I have decided to do a contest (hopefully) other members will start to come if not then these first 4 members will have it








Anyways the contest will be in the form or trivia questions, each has a time limit (so you might want to follow this thread to get updates, otherwise come back atleast once a day). The member who get the answer right first or the closest to the answer when time runs out get to choose whatever case they want (out of availibility). Always be as specific as possible.

*THE CONTEST IS OVER*

First question: What ROM am I running on my phone? (At the time of this posting)
Hint: My phone is samsung








Time: Over.
Winner: Bazar6
Answer: GummeyNex (4.8)

Second Question: What is the exact android version number of my XOOM? (X.x.x)
Hint: It's not gingerbread.
Time: Over.
Winner: BlackDobe
Answer: 4.0.3

*ONLY THE WHITE GEL AND BLACK CASE/STAND (W/O RED) IS AVAILABLE*

Third Question: What is the name of my avatar and what was his latest big screen appearance?
Hint: IT's not Elmo
Time: Over.
Winner: dfib
Answer: Animal & The Muppets

Fourth Question: Who wants the last case (*White Gel)*?
Hint: 1st come first serve
Time: Until someone answers
Winner: humungus


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

If you're just getting rid of them.. dibs on 1 of the gel ones. If you're doing a contest.. I'm game.


----------



## z06mike (Jul 29, 2011)

I'll take the other gel one


----------



## Brenardo (Jul 18, 2011)

Sure I will take one of either

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## Asrielx1 (Dec 19, 2011)

I could use one my poor Xoom is still nekkid just let us know what you want to do









Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## khaoszr (Aug 21, 2011)

Asrielx1 said:


> I could use one my poor Xoom is still nekkid just let us know what you want to do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha I hope you didn't become a member just for this thread


----------



## SuperDiva (Nov 5, 2011)

Whatcha got?

Sent via my Evil Evo 3D


----------



## Bazar6 (Aug 16, 2011)

case for free? yea I'm game


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

Im gonna throw Axiom out there... just a guess... lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Bazar6 (Aug 16, 2011)

Gummynex 0.3.5?


----------



## Brenardo (Jul 18, 2011)

Rootzboat

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## khaoszr (Aug 21, 2011)

Anyone can reguess the same roms with different version numbers if you think that'll help


----------



## Brenardo (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks for the chance man and it is really awesome what you are doing.

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## huntken (Jun 6, 2011)

AOKP, let me know where to give you my address ;-)


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

4.0.3?


----------



## khaoszr (Aug 21, 2011)

BlackDobe said:


> 4.0.3?


Wow that was fast, although good job winner


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

it pays to have a job where i can surf the web all day long.









Thanks again for doing this.


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

Hahaha... nice!

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## dfib (Sep 24, 2011)

animal and the latest movie was disneys the muppets


----------



## khaoszr (Aug 21, 2011)

dfib said:


> animal and the latest movie was disneys the muppets


Good job, PM coming your way


----------



## humungus (Jun 6, 2011)

I do. Too late?

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## khaoszr (Aug 21, 2011)

humungus said:


> I do. Too late?
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


Nope, you're now the winner of the last case







Congrats


----------



## humungus (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks. You're awesome to give these away.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

Any word as to what is going on with this?


----------



## khaoszr (Aug 21, 2011)

Oh sorry guys I forgot to post this but I ran into some financial issues this past week, but I will get them out no later than this thursday, again sorry.


----------



## khaoszr (Aug 21, 2011)

All the cases have shipped


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Khaos. Generosity appreciated.


----------



## khaoszr (Aug 21, 2011)

Has anyone got their cases yet

Khaoz...


----------



## Bl4ckpheniX (Jun 23, 2011)

This guy

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Bazar6 (Aug 16, 2011)

khaoszr said:


> Has anyone got their cases yet
> 
> Khaoz...


Complete forgot to report.. Received my case just the other day. Thanks a lot dude! I'm likin it!


----------



## humungus (Jun 6, 2011)

khaoszr said:


> Has anyone got their cases yet
> 
> Khaoz...


I just got mine the other day. Thanks so much; you're awesome!


----------



## dfib (Sep 24, 2011)

Got mine. thanks


----------

